# PAR Meter



## joepino (Mar 17, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can rent or borrow a PAR Meter in the GTA I am about to begin adding sps to my tank and I want to check levels in my tank.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ask March. I think he had one for rent


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Ask March. I think he had one for rent


Love the picture on your sig btw.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I borrowed one from Red at Coral Reef Shop for free for a week. It was awesome. I posted all my results on my Radions on my build thread if it helps http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46508&page=32


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

It's currently loaned out this week; but should be available sometime next week.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't forget about me 😉


----------

